# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  پشتیبان گیری از پایگاه داده Access (جدید)

## look20

:متفکر: 

با سلام توی سایت یه فایلی بود که مثالی برای گرفتن  پشتیبان از پایگاه داده بود
منم با یه سری تغییرات کمی بهترش کردم
-توانایی ایجاد فایل پشتیبان بر اساس تاریخ شمسی و ساعت
-توانایی تشخیص فایل هم نام در هنگام ساخت فایل پشتیبان و نمایش پیغام
-نمایش پیغام در هنگام بازیابی اطلاعات از فایل پشتیبان به فایل اصلی

----------


## look20

ببخشید فایل یه سری مشکلات داشت حل شد حالا دانلود کنید

دوستان اگه خوششون آمد تشکر یادتون نره

----------


## ali682344

خیلی برنامه خوبی ولی بهتره بیشتر روی گرافیکش کار می کردی 
مثلا به نظر backup و restore پیش هم نباشن بهتره 
یعنی هر وقت کاربر بخواد پشتیبان گیری کنه صفحه مربوط به پشتیبان گیری رو نشون بده .و ...

----------


## look20

حق باشماست دوست من
ولی این یه مثال و یه نمونه کوچیکیه که فقط برای استفاده دوستان گذاشتم هر کی بخواد میتونه تغییراتی رو که میخاست روش بده
 اگه شد حتما نسخه بهتری رو برای دانلود میزارم
قولشو نمیدم کی شاید تابستون
قابلیت جدید:
-امکان پشتیبان گیری خودکاربر اساس تعریف کاربر( دز ساعت و روزهای مشخص)
این خیلی بدرد میخوره چرا؟! برای اینکه خیلی مواقع ممکنه پایگاه داده اطلاعاتش خود به خود حذف شه یا اطلاعات بهم بریزه و هزارو یک مشکل که اگه فایل پشتیبان گرفته نشده باشه وامصیبتا
ولی با این امکان جدید کاربر میتون تعریف کنه سر ساعت معین هر روز یا هر تاریخی بصورت خودکار از پایگاه داده پشتیبان گیری بشه
موفق باشید

----------


## jasem_59

سلام دوست گرامی ممنون از فایلی که گذاشتی میشه نحوه پشتیبان گیری رو به زبان سی شارپ هم بذاری
البته از دیتابیس اکسس

----------


## ramsess

دوست من 
پشتیبان گیری کار نمی کنه فایلی که می سازه ظرفیتش صفره من توی برنامم استفاده کردم ابتدا پشتیبان گرفتن سپس یکی از رکوردها رو ذخیره کردم برنامه رو بستم دوباره اطلاعات رو بازیابی کردم فایل حذف شده توی پشیبان گیری برگشت مشخص نشد ضمناً ظرفیت فایل هم صفره وقتی هم بخای باز کنی پیغام خطا می ده البته ابتدا پسوندش رو MDB کردم یعنی B رو برداشتم

----------


## look20

مشکلی نداره من خودم تست کردم  حداقل اگه داشت این دوستان که استفاده میکردند یکی پیدا میشد بگه مشکل داره
البته ببخشید میگم به استثناء شما
مطمئن باشید مشکل از خود سیستم شماست من همین الان که این پست رو میزنم امتحان کردم ساعت 19.22 دقیقه
فقط یه جای کد اشتباه نوشته شده در قسمت
Private Sub VisualButtonEx3_Click()
بجای این کد 
  If Text1.Text = "" Then MsgBox "لطفا مسیر فایل مربوطه را وارد کنید", vbExclamation + vbMsgBoxRtlReading, "خطا": Exit Sub
این کد جایگزین بشه
  If Text2.Text = "" Then MsgBox "لطفا مسیر فایل مربوطه را وارد  کنید", vbExclamation + vbMsgBoxRtlReading, "خطا": Exit Sub
در واقع بجای text1 باید text2 نوشته بشه

----------


## saman9424

سلام فرمی داخلش فایل زیپ نیست فقط یه جدول

----------

